# Engine only runs on full choke



## Gtrian

Took apart my ariens Tecumseh float bowl type carb, and installed the overhaul kit...cleaned it...wasn't that dirty. Didn't touch the welsh plugs. 

After putting it in the snow blower, it only runs with full chock. Adjusted it a bit, but still not go. runs great on idle. 

One thing I did find was the float to carb body was set with the space of a 1/8" drill bit, well thats what I used to make sure I kept the reference, just in case. So, according to the manual, it really should be at 11/64 drill bit size. 

Now I'm wondering it that is the problem. maybe the right setting was 1/8". It didn't have a problem with the machine prior to rebuild and float adjustment.


----------



## td5771

by the manual it should be 11/64. what are the mixture screws set at? run it with full choke then turn the high speed mixture screw out. as you turn it out more you should be able to open up the choke.


----------



## td5771

thats only if the float set at 1/8 is ok, it might be fine like that.

if you cant richen the fuel mixture and open up the choke there is another prob.


----------



## Gtrian

mixture screws were initially set at main = 1 - 1/2 turn, idle = 1turn. No problem engine running at idle.

As i turned the high speed i tried to open the choke, it would stall.

I jus wonder if the float really needs to go back to 1/8"


----------



## td5771

did you remove the small rubber seat under the float needle. if you did not, the chemical, if any, you used to clean the carb may have swelled the seat up and closed up the inlet hole. or it may have come out and is missing all together.

the float needle.....rubber tip or metal.


----------



## Flannelman

If It was 1/8in before and it was fine then change back the variable that you changed. I'd set the float back to 1/8th. 11/64ths might be enough larger that it won't let in enough fuel at wot.


----------



## Shryp

Another thing. When you cleaned this, did you remove the carb from the engine or leave it on there? If you removed it, did you replace the gaskets? If you reused the old gaskets did you make sure they were still in good shape and tightened everything down good? An air leak where the carb connects to the engine could cause problems.

Could have also let something come loose and partially block the fuel flow. It could be something in the tank blocking the small screen, it could be the fuel line itself, or a combination of the 2 could have let more crap drop into the fuel bowl after you cleaned it.


----------



## twofishy4u

I assume this is a 4cycle machine, ariens with a tecumseh could be a 2 stroke... If it is a 2 stroke you probably have other issues...crank case seal or crank shaft seals, making it run lean. 4 cycle sounds like you didn't do the carb right. I'd take the bowl back off and have a look, the welch plugs you didn't take off are important but mainly for the idle circuit. Make sure your float is good, had a few with pin holes and they'll do all sorts of thing. Make model and year of engine or machine would help.


----------



## Gtrian

When I cleaned it, I removed it from the engine. Gasket were in good condition, but I'll shoot some carb spray on at the connection, to make sure it's not pulling air in. 

I did remove the needle gasket, cleaned the carb, blew it out with a little air, and installed a new needle gasket.

Also this is a 4 cycle engine


----------



## Gtrian

Also the engine is an HM80


----------



## woodtick007

The engine is starving for fuel and by closing off the choke it causes the engine to draw more(unmetered) fuel. The carb is either dirty or you installed the wrong kit. Call and order another kit from the numbers off the carb. teardown the carb and soak it overnight in a gallon of carb cleaner (Gunk or Berryman's). ..before assembly blow out all jets passageways and orfices with both compressed air and spray carb cleaner Also replace the float with a new plastic one.....make sure your needle is moving freely and seating properly. I usually just turn the carb upside down and make the float level or parallel with the gasket ring on the carb housing. If you have a fuel filter replace it, if not cut the line and install one. The engine should start with a carb setting of 1.5 on both jets.


----------



## Gtrian

I brought the carb to a small engine repair shop and he gave me the oem tecumseh kit.

I'll bet it's the float change I made from 1/8" to 11/64 that I made. If that doesn't do it, I'll probably but the old jets back in and see what happens, doubt those are the problem, as it starts either the 1st or 2nd pull (that in itseld surprises me. now if it was a Honda it wouldn't)


----------



## twofishy4u

out of curiosity was the carb dirty? Usually you can adjust it while running but I had an odd one a couple weeks ago and it ended up being in the ignition(timing). BTW I always just set my floats level while closed.


----------



## td5771

the float needle seat also needs to be installed with the ring or groove facing the carb body.


----------



## HCBPH

*Rough running*

Assuming it's in the carburetor, you do know that there are some small holes in the side of the carburetor throat under that welch plug? If they're gummed up, it can cause issues with it running correctly. A single strand of phone wire is about the correct diameter to probe them and insure they're open. Most everything else has already been covered.


----------

